# Back From Mi Mini Rally And . . .



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We're packing up for 10 days at Holland State Park to celebrate the end of another school year on Friday. 
The mini rally was our first and so worth the three hours of driving with three kids and a dog to get there! Orchard Beach State Park was nice, but meeting up with fellow Outbackers was the best. We had a potluck and another evening together around the campfire with smores. At one time, there were nine kids giggling and playing in our 28rsds! We thoroughly enjoyed it all.
We took some group shots, but need to figure out how to post them. I'm in the middle of correcting final exams (better than taking them) and packing our "Sheila" for the Holland trip. I'll get them in the gallery asap.
So thank you to everyone from MI who was able to make it. Looking forward to another one in the Fall!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the hosting the events at your site. I still can't figure out how you managed to get one of only two paved sites in the whole campgroud







. My family had a great time and Orchard Beach is truly a nice small state park, but the best part was meeting fellow Outbackers and their families. Outside of the late night storm, we couldn't have asked for better weather over the holiday weekend. I only wish our trip home was easier! The old pick-up ended up vapor locking about 10 minutes from our house. It's fuel injected, so I had a hard time believing it was vapor lock, but that does appear to be what happened. We had friends nearby that picked-up the wife, kids and dog while I sat with the pick-up waiting for the fuel and fuel lines to cool down. After about an hour and a half, I was able to pull the Outback home. I've spent the better part of this week looking at diesel Excursions, but I keep getting cold feet when I think about the mpg and not knowing the future of fuel prices. Yes, the pick-up is old but we only use it to tow the Outback and the occasional load of mulch or lumber and better yet, it's paid for. In the end, I will probably end up insulating my fuel lines and changing the fuel filter as I believe the headers raised up the heat level too much under the hood...but I keep dreaming of the diesel power!

Anyway, it was a fun mini rally and we look forward to attending more in the future.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OOps...my bad. Found the post.









MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OOps...my bad. Found the post.Â
> 
> MaeJae












socialstudiesmom,

You're right, meeting up with fellow Outbackers makes any campground experience worth it.

Glad you had a good time.

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

We all had a wonderful time, as well, and want to thank you, Mary and Randy, for hosting both Rally events. I really hope you have an awesome end of the year trip. I wish I had one planned. Maybe it's time to plan one! Take care, travel safely and enjoy! Hey, Aaron (sp?), sorry about your mishap. Glad it was close to home! Good luck with you TV decision! Matt, I sure hope Tammy (sp?) is feeling better! We all missed you at the events but enjoyed meeting you and look forward to next time! Overall, it was a great first Rally for us! Thanks everyone!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> OOps...my bad. Found the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get this either, MaeJae, but have been worried about you. I haven't seen many posts from you lately. Is all well? We missed you this weekend. Got any trips planned this summer where we might be able to meet? Glad to see you're back. (Were you actually missing or did I just happen to miss your posts?)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like you all had a great time, socialstudiesmom!

It is amazing how much an Outbackers rally can enhance the whole camping experience. We love to get off by ourselves, but are always looking forward to the next rally. And what a universally great group of people!

I think if the kids had their way, every trip would be a rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like you all had a great time, socialstudiesmom!
> 
> It is amazing how much an Outbackers rally can enhance the whole camping experience. We love to get off by ourselves, but are always looking forward to the next rally. And what a universally great group of people!
> 
> ...


We never camp alone...so every trip is a Rally for the kids..


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > OOps...my bad. Found the post.Â
> >
> > MaeJae
> 
> ...


I posted here... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=5479&hl= ... looking for pictures or posts on how the mini rally went.
nonny,
I've been posting here and there...just busy.

MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad that you had a great time socialstudiesmom
That is truely one of the best parts of going to rallies
Can't wait till the next one only 20 more days









Don


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I know how Mary and Randy got the only paved site, but don't worry guys your secret is safe with me









Aaron, sorry to hear about your truck problems. At least it was close to home and everyone wasnt stuck in the truck. I do happen to know where you can get a good deal on a sharp looking diesel truck









We had a great time at the rally as well. It was great to meet everyone, and put a face with a name. Everyone was so nice, and fun to converse with and hang out. The severe storm on Sat. night was a little scary (well I wasnt scared of course







, but Remmi the Lab thought it was the end of the world). Other than that, I dont think we could have asked for better weather. All the kids seemed to get along and enjoy eachother, and as we all know happy kids equals happy parents.

Thanks Mary and Randy for hosting the events. And Aaron, thanks for leaving your trailer up long enough for the group photo









I look forward to camping with you all again, and if anyone has any trips planned this summer, and wouldnt mind company, post them and maybe some of the rest of us could get a site too! action









Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Glad that you had a great time socialstudiesmom
> That is truely one of the best parts of going to rallies
> Can't wait till the next one only 20 more days
> 
> ...


Only seven days Don.....we have 4 Outbackers going to Lake in Wood.

That has to count as a mini or micro!!

Steve


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I have now met 5 Outbacker families in person and I must say, a group of the nicest people I have ever met.

Bill & Jen, thanks for the use of your power cord. I had never needed 2 extensions to reach my elec post before last weekend.

Nonny (Laura), Aaron, Mary- hope to see you and your families down the road sometime soon, maybe at another State Park or the next rally.

DW is doing a little better- hopefully back to her active self by next trip.

Great to meet all of you!

-Matt


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Great to meet you and your family as well Matt action .

I am glad to hear Tami is feeling better. And as far as the extension cord goes, no problem at all. Glad I could help out







. Thanks for taking the pic of me and my brother and our wives at sunset. The pic turned out awesome. My brother says it looks like we set up a background in a photo studio







.

Have a good camping season, and hope to see you guys again!

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Love to see that picture


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Love to see that picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have him email it to me, and then ask you guys for help posting it









Bill


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Bill, I have to admit that it's a pretty sweet looking truck, but after being squeezed in an extended cab for 2.5 hours was enough to convince me that I need more room!







I'm looking at a 2000 Excursion in Kentucky. If I can get a good enough deal, it may end up just replacing the pick-up as strictly a tow vehicle. It has the V-10 so it's really thirsty! Ahhh, but think of all the power and room!







Okay, mostly power but the room is nice to!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, I know Aaron. A family your size, and a dog your size (no matter how small of a ball he can curl into) really needs something besides the xcab. I think you will love the room of the Excursion. Those things are sweet







. I dont know why they stopped making them. And I think you will be surprised about the fuel mileage. I doubt it will be any worse than that overworked 5.8L you have now.

I will keep an eye out for one, and if I see something I will shoot you a PM. Better yet, I do a lot of searching for Ford trucks. If you PM me with what you are looking for and what price range, I could keep an eye out.

action 
Bill


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a couple of pictures from last weekend and a few more in my gallery.

Orchard Beach SP pics

The Beach


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pictures Matt
That sure is a nice size fire ring









Don


----------

